# 2011 swift bolero



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi,

Any clues as to why this has happened and any advice fixes, the LED awning light which has a bank of about 20-25 in line, 3 of the led's have started to flash, the rest remain steady when turned on. it is annoying and not pleasing on the Eye.

thoughts please.


----------

